# [Wet Thumb Forum]-"Ghost" Shrimp



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Anybody elses ghost shrimp have colors? 

When I bought them from the store they were chalk white. Now they all have darkened to a champaigne color and have bold black and red stripes (even the babies are displaying color now). They are beautiful but they are not really ghosts anymore. Is this pretty normal?


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Anybody elses ghost shrimp have colors? 

When I bought them from the store they were chalk white. Now they all have darkened to a champaigne color and have bold black and red stripes (even the babies are displaying color now). They are beautiful but they are not really ghosts anymore. Is this pretty normal?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

mine did the same thing.
they were also breeding like rabbits but they are not now...
now they are growing a lot and not breeding. i think that they are digging up my stem plants.
i like to watch them though
kris


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Your sure they are Ghost shrimp and not color shrimp?


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Maybe they are color shrimp!! :0)


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

The ghost shrimp i have have differnt colors. A few had some red on certian parts and a couple had a little yellow on them. I know for a fact these are ghost shrimp. I thought it was because they were eating flake food and changing colors.

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I agree about the breeding. They breed like insects. The only thing in the tank that can compete with them are the snails. It's so funny cause I hardly have any fish in the tank at all (45G planted with 4 neons and 6 black neons) so I have no idea what is sustaining the population.

Oh well...thanks to all for addressing my curiosity about the my ghosts.


----------

